# Need Artistry for Star Wars Game in the Making



## Oversquid

So I'm about to start up a Star Wars game, and I want to start it off  with style. I want to add more imagery of the game world to make it  easier for people to see. So what a better place to start than with  characters?

If all goes well though, and my income keeps up, I might even go beyond  characters, and maybe do starships, locations, villains, important  characters, or whatever else.

If you like, just show me some samples of your work, and I'll look them through and get back to you. I'll likely need multiple artists to accommodate many styles, so if one person volunteers, that doesn't mean you can't.

I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Bennet Hoenheim

Hello! Im a huge starwars saga rpg fan. Im also a graphic designer and illustrator. I've penciled and inked over 70 starwars characters. Sith, Jedis, Vongs, Etc. 


Here are some links to my art references--tell me if you are interested, i'l be more than glad to help you.

In these following days, ill scan some of the ones im talking to show you. I also do custom miniatures for starwars saga as well. And chacacter builds.

My first drawing is free. The second and others i will charge between $50 and $100 DONATION depending in how elaborate (ink, collors, digital art...) you want it.

Thanks in advance for your attention and may the force be with you.

contact me at kaworujin-at-hot-mail. for a link to my work


----------

